# Devair TAPV 5052



## Asmbandits (Dec 12, 2012)

Im working on a Devair model 247 with a Daton 6k854BA 230 volt motor and I have problems with it not wanting to start. Its a customers compressor and Ive arrived there twice with the same issue, will run for a week or so then do it..

What is happening is when I get there the compressor is off, no breakers tripped nothing wrong just off. I flip the power to the compressor off then on and it tries to run then doesnt and just sits there. I cycle the power a few more times, each time in kinda tries to start, then finally it starts and works great un till about a week later.

Does this sound like a starter problem of something else?


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Perhaps a bad capacitor


----------

